# UFC 156 poster



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

ahhhhh the upcoming cards are mouthwatering. 

Reem V Bigfoot and Rashad V Lil Nog are seemingly easy to predict but Aldo and Frankie has been a dream fight for me for a very long time. I can't believe it's finally happening!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> ahhhhh the upcoming cards are mouthwatering.
> 
> Reem V Bigfoot and Rashad V Lil Nog are seemingly easy to predict but Aldo and Frankie has been a dream fight for me for a very long time. I can't believe it's finally happening!


What are your predictions by the way, out of curiosity? For Lil Nog and Evans even though I like Evans and will be rooting for him, I have Nog having the advantage on the feet, and the jitz to be defensive enough on the ground to avoid any significant ground and pound. So I've got Nog winning by either TKO, or a lukewarm decision. 

Reem obviously will decimate Bigfoot, and Aldo Edgar, I have no freaking clue. That definitely is a dream fight, and I too cannot believe it's going to happen. I have no prediction for that fight. I'll just sit back and enjoy the show.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i could see lil nog winning because I don't believe in rashad's striking, but I could more likely see rashad grinding him down with a stalemate decision ala davis vs lil nog


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> What are your predictions by the way, out of curiosity? For Lil Nog and Evans even though I like Evans and will be rooting for him, I have Nog having the advantage on the feet, and the jitz to be defensive enough on the ground to avoid any significant ground and pound. So I've got Nog winning by either TKO, or a lukewarm decision.
> 
> Reem obviously will decimate Bigfoot, and Aldo Edgar, I have no freaking clue. That definitely is a dream fight, and I too cannot believe it's going to happen. I have no prediction for that fight. I'll just sit back and enjoy the show.


Rashad and Nog are even on the feet but Rashad has more power, if Rashad is in trouble I don't think Nog is gonna be able to stuff the double or sub him. So if Rashad can't impose his will on the feet, then he will on the ground. 

Reem will destroy Bighead, oops i mean Bigfoot. 

and I find Frankie V Aldo hard to tip aswell except we know Frankie can **** with absolute killers and we saw Aldo struggle a little with Hominick and Kenny. 

I think Aldo will impress in the first 3 rounds but Frankie will come on strong in the championship rounds, possibly finishing in the 5th or getting a 10-8. It really could be a draw, 10-9 Aldo, 10-9 Aldo, 10-9 Aldo, 10-9 Frankie, 10-8 Frankie.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> What are your predictions by the way, out of curiosity? For Lil Nog and Evans even though I like Evans and will be rooting for him, I have Nog having the advantage on the feet, and the jitz to be defensive enough on the ground to avoid any significant ground and pound. So I've got Nog winning by either TKO, or a lukewarm decision.
> 
> Reem obviously will decimate Bigfoot, and Aldo Edgar, I have no freaking clue. That definitely is a dream fight, and I too cannot believe it's going to happen. I have no prediction for that fight. I'll just sit back and enjoy the show.


I've got Evans by TKO in the 2nd or 3rd. His wrestling will be too much for Nog, and his hands aren't really that much behind Nog's IMO. I wouldn't even be surprised if Evans gets the better of the standup.

I've got Reem by murder.

I've also got Aldo by FOTY split decision. Can't wait for that fight.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i could see lil nog winning because I don't believe in rashad's striking, but I could more likely see rashad grinding him down with a stalemate decision ala davis vs lil nog


pretty sure that Evans has better striking then Davis

Reem Flying Knee ko Round 1

Edgar Dec


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> pretty sure that Evans has better striking then Davis
> 
> Reem Flying Knee ko Round 1
> 
> Edgar Dec


he does but davis didn't outstrike or do anything to nog anyhow, evans has very sloppy timing like barnett said and lil nog has very nice boxing that will probably lead to him being taking down and held there for the duration. Thinking that main event goes to a decision and reem by KO round 1


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think Evans and Lil Nogs striking is even. Because i believe Rashad has the speed and power advantage but Lil Nog might be a bit more technically sound and have better accuracy. Also Rashad has a habit of getting rocked in his fights. Though i see Rashad taking Lil Nog down at will even if he gets rocked.

Rashad has better head kicks imo too. Though he does not use them that often.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I think Evans and Lil Nogs striking is even. Because i believe Rashad has the speed and power advantage but Lil Nog might be a bit more technically sound and have better accuracy. Also Rashad has a habit of getting rocked in his fights. Though i see Rashad taking Lil Nog down at will even if he gets rocked.
> 
> Rashad has better head kicks imo too. Though he does not use them that often.


You must be talking about old Rashad because Rashad 2.0 is going to wipe the floor with lil Nog,and he's getting his striking knowledge from Reem 2.0 not even fair if you ask me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Not to mention Tyrone Spong who's the same size as he is. They are awfully similar imo. Rashad really has some top notch talent to work with.

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> You must be talking about old Rashad because Rashad 2.0 is going to wipe the floor with lil Nog,and he's getting his striking knowledge from Reem 2.0 not even fair if you ask me.


He'd be learning more from Spong TBH, their body types are very similar. 

Anyway am I the first person to think: "WTF? Aren't Overeem and Bigfoot both Blackzillians?" :confused03:

EDIT: Damn Rauno!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Shad looks like kongo.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> ahhhhh the upcoming cards are mouthwatering.
> 
> Reem V Bigfoot and Rashad V Lil Nog are seemingly easy to predict but Aldo and Frankie has been a dream fight for me for a very long time. I can't believe it's finally happening!


Edgar will win and defend his belt more often than Aldo.



UFC_OWNS said:


> i could see lil nog winning because I don't believe in rashad's striking, but I could more likely see rashad grinding him down with a stalemate decision ala davis vs lil nog


Why would Shad stand and bang with him?



El Bresko said:


> He'd be learning more from Spong TBH, their body types are very similar.
> 
> Anyway am I the first person to think: "WTF? Aren't Overeem and Bigfoot both Blackzillians?" :confused03:
> 
> EDIT: Damn Rauno!


Bigfoot left when Ubereem joined, there can be only one roider!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't think that rashad is that great a striker if he gets dominated standing by jones and machida and thiago silva


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I can't think that rashad is that great a striker if he gets dominated standing by jones and machida and thiago silva


I agree with you in the sense that I don't take Rashad striking seriously. I doubt he's top ten in the UFC division when it comes to striking. But what he does have is a great chin and he's a hard out. He was only finished by Machida and that was because he went into that fight in bezerker mode. Nog basically lost to Brilz, Bader, and Davis so I see no reason to think he'll be able to KO Rashad. Next to maybe a rematch with Forrest this is Evan's easiest fight in the top twenty.

Silva/Overeem is another hilarious mismatch but it leads to Silva/Nelson and Overeem/JDS so I'm fine with it. Big Foot gives us good fights he has the class to lose quickly and goriessly so cool with that.

Aldo/Edgar is FOTY in my eyes, this is the closest most competitive title we'll likely see this year.

Kind of bummed out they didn't put *Fitch/Maia* and *McCall/Benavidez* on the poster as well because those are huge exciting fights. All four guys are likely higher ranked in their respective divisions than Silva and Nog and both are great fights. I think if Demian Maia finishes Fitch he could be the one to steal Johny Hendricks next title shot.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome card!! I'm very pumped to see my man Overeem back!!

Evans, DEC
Overeem, KO
Frankie, late TKO


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I agree with you in the sense that I don't take Rashad striking seriously. I doubt he's top ten in the UFC division when it comes to striking. But what he does have is a great chin and he's a hard out. He was only finished by Machida and that was because he went into that fight in bezerker mode. Nog basically lost to Brilz, Bader, and Davis so I see no reason to think he'll be able to KO Rashad. Next to maybe a rematch with Forrest this is Evan's easiest fight in the top twenty.
> 
> Silva/Overeem is another hilarious mismatch but it leads to Silva/Nelson and Overeem/JDS so I'm fine with it. Big Foot gives us good fights he has the class to lose quickly and goriessly so cool with that.
> 
> ...


that was the real crux of what I was saying how I can;t take rashads striking that serious, nog just has had bad times with grinding wrestlers in the ufc so thats why I see him losing by decision due to grappling


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That ain't the real poster breh, lol.

Notice the facebook link at the bottom.


----------



## ant-clarke (Apr 4, 2010)

*Ufc 156*

I think Evans will grind out lil nog the same way he did to davis. Overeem is going to destroy silva by KO and i think frankie edgar will tko Aldo in the 4th. due to edgar's excellent cardio and movement, he also is phenomenal at catching leg kicks


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

End of the road for Aldo, Frankie is going to be too intense for him.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I think that Rashad's and Lil Nog's striking is honestly quite even. Rashad has way better wrestling, while Lil Nog is a little better at BJJ. However, that BJJ advantage ain't gonna net him the submission win over Rashad. If Brilz ( who should have won ) can do what he did against Lil Nog, you better bet Rashad can. Granted, Lil Nog did show slightly improved TDD against Bader and Davis. However, that isn't gonna be enough to stuff Rashad's takedowns.

Overeem is gonna destroy Big Foot. Not much discussion here.

Aldo vs Edgar...ah. Despite how confident I seem to be about Aldo winning this bout, I honestly am not sure who is gonna triumph come UFC 156. Aldo has decimated less than stellar competition, yet has also looked mediocre in the last round against Hominick and the fight against Florian. I think the weight cut is draining his cardio too much, and that won't work out well fighting Edgar. Aldo has superior stand-up, that is for sure. Edgar's boxing is good, but he gets hit way too frequently, and Aldo hits HARD. Thing I'm unsure about is Aldo's TDD vs Edgar's TD. If Edgar is able to take down much larger wrestlers like Maynard and Henderson, chances that Aldo manages to stuff all of Edgar's takedowns are slim. Also, hopefully Aldo's cardio doesn't cost him the fight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

That poster looks like it was made in MSPaint and Instagramed. Terrible.

Great main event! But Bigfoot vs Overeem is the dumbest match-up I've seen in awhile.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The Horticulturist said:


> That poster looks like it was made in MSPaint and Instagramed. Terrible.
> 
> Great main event! But *Bigfoot vs Overeem is the dumbest match-up I've seen in awhile.*


I don't think it's dumb, it's a tune-up fight for Overeem and it knocks Bigfoot down to the prelims/card openers.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Evans via Decision.

Reem via body kicks, assuming hes smart enough to not break his hand on bridge troll's face

Aldo via decision after kicking Edgar's legs to hell. No way does Edgar finish this fight. Hes only finished what? one fight? maybe two? No power.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> He'd be learning more from Spong TBH, their body types are very similar.
> 
> Anyway am I the first person to think: "WTF? Aren't Overeem and Bigfoot both Blackzillians?" :confused03:
> 
> EDIT: Damn Rauno!


Bigfoot left as soon as Overeem entered due to them being matched up eventually (that giant head can foresee the future but ironically not the heavy punches).

Overeem will make that head explode. If a LHW in Mike Kyle could plant a nasty hook and drop Silva..


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Edgar, Evans, Uberreem. Easy and predictable.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

The Horticulturist said:


> That poster looks like it was made in MSPaint and Instagramed. Terrible.


it's not that bad if you compare it to the official one


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Evans beats Nogueira by decision in a tougher than expected fight.

Overeem beats that diseased, Quasi Moto assbag by TKO in the first.

Aldo beats Edgar by TKO in the third. I want Aldo to fail as much as the next guy, but he's seriously underrated, especially on this forum.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That poster gets me amped up for this card, esp. Rashad/Lil Nog, if Lil Nog shows good TDD he'll beat Rashad to the punch every time, maybe even finishing him. The Main Event is gonna be epic!


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

The Horticulturist said:


> That poster looks like it was made in MSPaint and Instagramed. Terrible.
> 
> Great main event! But Bigfoot vs Overeem is the dumbest match-up I've seen in awhile.


Bigfoot begged Dana to get KTFO by Ubereem and he called out Ubereem for being a roider while Bigfoot himself is also a roider.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Tenryuken said:


> Bigfoot begged Dana to get KTFO by Ubereem and he called out Ubereem for being a roider while Bigfoot himself is also a roider.


I know all that. Maybe you're right.



John8204 said:


> I don't think it's dumb, it's a tune-up fight for Overeem and it knocks Bigfoot down to the prelims/card openers.


Oh, okay then.



Ari said:


> Overeem beats that diseased, Quasi Moto assbag by TKO in the first.


LOL





I think this fight is a waste of time, but I'm really more complaining about the posters as of late. 

I get uncomfortable watching "Bigfoot" fight. The guy is huge but I'm pretty sure he's weaker than most HW's with the amount of weight he has to cut.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The Horticulturist said:


> I think this fight is a waste of time, but I'm really more complaining about the posters as of late.
> 
> I get uncomfortable watching "Bigfoot" fight. The guy is huge but I'm pretty sure he's weaker than most HW's with the amount of weight he has to cut.


This is all going according to 2 plans:

ZUFFA - The champ is fighting anyway, give Overeem a tune-up fight thus giving him a title shot and earning them more money.

RAUNO - Let Bigfoot rack 1-2 meaningless (long term) victories thus earning him a fight with a top guy which will end with him getting his ass kicked. That makes me happy.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I get that bigfoot isnt as good as they have made him out to be in the past but I dont understand the hate he gets. Did he do something in the passed I missed?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

EVERLOST said:


> I get that bigfoot isnt as good as they have made him out to be in the past but I dont understand the hate he gets. Did he do something in the passed I missed?


He beat up Fedor.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I get that bigfoot isnt as good as they have made him out to be in the past but I dont understand the hate he gets. Did he do something in the passed I missed?


Just an asshole. Beat Arlovski and said that for a so called great striker, none of them landed or sth like that (nothing too bad about that but still). Cormier got lucky he caught and hurt him with the first big punch. The blood from the Cain fight severed his performance etc. Rubs me in the wrong way every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I just thought to myself while watching this countdown show "Who is Bigfoot fighting next? Will it be Struve or something?" Are they SERIOUS? Overeem? I mean sure, Bigfoot beat Fedor a fight or to ago (a guy he had every physical advantage over to start with, highlighted by the fact that Fedor may well be a god), but Overeem has the advantage in almost every area here.

How is Reem's ground game? Specifically the bottom?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So is Bigfoot the stepping stone to the title now?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> So is Bigfoot the stepping stone to the title now?


I think it's basically just a fight for Overeem. No one else really gets a title shot off of Bigfoot. Maybe someone with momentum like Roy Nelson, which would have been a great fight to make. I'd have Overeem waiting it out on the bench until his time comes personally but I get the whole business element of things. Bigfoot and Nelson could have had a great fight to push a new challenger.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think it's basically just a fight for Overeem. No one else really gets a title shot off of Bigfoot. Maybe someone with momentum like Roy Nelson, which would have been a great fight to make. I'd have Overeem waiting it out on the bench until his time comes personally but I get the whole business element of things. Bigfoot and Nelson could have had a great fight to push a new challenger.


Cormier and Cain both did.


----------



## Tenryuken (Dec 23, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He beat up Fedor.


I lol'd.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> I get that bigfoot isnt as good as they have made him out to be in the past but I dont understand the hate he gets. Did he do something in the passed I missed?


I dont like that he had the tumor or whatever removed from his head which stopped his growth.

I would have liked to see how big his head would have been had the tumor stayed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Cormier and Cain both did.


Cain rematch was already on the cards and Cormier won a tournament Bigfoot was in, no title.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> How is Reem's ground game? Specifically the bottom?


Haven't really seen the HW Overeem on his back yet. With more victories via SUB than KO, he's nothing to be messed with.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> Haven't really seen the HW Overeem on his back yet. With more victories via SUB than KO, he's nothing to be messed with.


Damn EA MMA and spamming me with that stat constantly lol.

I might look back at a few of his fights though to see if he is good off his back. Maybe his subs were top ones? If Bigfoot can drag him down, and is Overeem looks a little big out of the water on his back, Bigfoot actually has an area where he can win the fight, especially since he's got great BJJ himself. All in all though, I see it finishing almost exactly how Lesnar got stopped.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Kinda surprised to see how many people are giving the fight to lil Nog. Don't get me wrong, I think it'l be tough but I sort of see Rashad as the number 3 dude in the division. In terms of quality, not ranking. Ive only ever bet against Evans once. Against JBJ obviously. The Machida fight was pretty brutal but a few years ago now. Evans is top 5 and lil Nog isn't is I guess my argument. People will probably think I'm underrating Lil Nog but I'd say they are underrating Evans. Which is just plain weird. Evans by Dec.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Damn EA MMA and spamming me with that stat constantly lol.
> 
> I might look back at a few of his fights though to see if he is good off his back. Maybe his subs were top ones? If Bigfoot can drag him down, and is Overeem looks a little big out of the water on his back, Bigfoot actually has an area where he can win the fight, especially since he's got great BJJ himself. All in all though, I see it finishing almost exactly how Lesnar got stopped.


Overeem might be one of the most dangerous guy to shoot a takedown to imo. Half of those subs are guillotines and his knees are top notch. 

Hell, the Overeem-Silva fight has already happened:


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> Kinda surprised to see how many people are giving the fight to lil Nog. Don't get me wrong, I think it'l be tough but I sort of see Rashad as the number 3 dude in the division. In terms of quality, not ranking. Ive only ever bet against Evans once. Against JBJ obviously. The Machida fight was pretty brutal but a few years ago now. Evans is top 5 and lil Nog isn't is I guess my argument. People will probably think I'm underrating Lil Nog but I'd say they are underrating Evans. Which is just plain weird. Evans by Dec.


Evans is the most underated fighter in the Ufc, Evans is number 2 at Light Heavy without a doubt and I don't see nog offering him anything.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

EVERLOST said:


> I get that bigfoot isnt as good as they have made him out to be in the past but I dont understand the hate he gets. Did he do something in the passed I missed?


He's ugly as shit, and talks a lot of crap.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Overeem might be one of the most dangerous guy to shoot a takedown to imo. Half of those subs are guillotines and his knees are top notch.
> 
> Hell, the Overeem-Silva fight has already happened:


He's still very good at BJJ obviously but he doesn't land the chokes anymore because of all the muscle mass, when he was a wiry guy like Bones he was choking dudes left, right and centre. He even caught Vitor back in the day.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> ahhhhh the upcoming cards are mouthwatering.
> 
> Reem V Bigfoot and Rashad V Lil Nog are seemingly easy to predict but Aldo and Frankie has been a dream fight for me for a very long time. I can't believe it's finally happening!


Word.

Also, this poster reminds me quite a bit of the PRIDE posters. Happy they're moving away from those dark styled 1v1 staredown posters.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So if Reem has decent ground game off his back, Bigfoot has nothing but a punchers chance, and he's not even that big a KO artist as it is.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Bigfoot has no chance, he can't take Alistair down, he can't submit him and he sure as hell isn't landing anything significant against him.


----------

